# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چیکارکنم به خودم اعتماد کنم؟؟

## sahar7

دوستان من به لحاظ ذهنی شکستو قبول کردم نمیدونم چیکار کنم این ذهنیتو از بین ببرم مدام تو ذهنم میگم من رتبه م فلان میشه من پرستار میشم اخرش! خواهشا یکی بگه چیکار کنم تو این چن روز قانون جذبو در جهت مثبت هدایت کنم اصلا جذب تو مدت کم جوابگو هست ؟ چون من مدام از بعد عید میگم پزشکی من نمیارمش!!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

سحر خانم شما مگه هنوز مشکلتون حل نشده؟

----------


## sahar7

> سحر خانم شما مگه هنوز مشکلتون حل نشده؟


سلام نه متاسفانه اعتماد به نفسم صفر شده . خیلی خسته م خیلییی فقط میخوام زودتر تموم شه میخوام امسال تمومش کنم دیگه بعضی وقتا میزنه به سرم قید پزشکیو بزنم شاید قسمت من نباشه!! امسال واقعا کم کاری نکردم به اون صورت یعنی اصلا نکردم!! مدتیم نخوندن پیش میاد برا همه

----------


## DR.MAM

ببین این مشکل شما اسمش نا امیدی از رحمت الهیه که بعد از شرک به خدا،بزرگترین گناهیه که یه آدم میتونه بکنه.
بنده خودم کنکور اولم 94 بود.که نشد.95 هم شاید نشه.اما
هیشوخت روحیه و انگیزه و هدفمو از دست نمیدم و دست از سر هدفم که 
همون پزشکی هستو برنمیدارم.
بنظر من رسیدن به اهداف مهمه نه زمان رسیدنش.شما امسال دکتر میشین،یه نفر دو سال دیگه.چه فرقی میکنه خب؟؟؟


مادرم سال 86 یه عمل خیلی سخت قلب داشت که ازون روز نیت کردم تا پزشک نشدم،نمیرم.

----------


## sahar7

> ببین این مشکل شما اسمش نا امیدی از رحمت الهیه که بعد از شرک به خدا،بزرگترین گناهیه که یه آدم میتونه بکنه.
> بنده خودم کنکور اولم 94 بود.که نشد.95 هم شاید نشه.اما
> هیشوخت روحیه و انگیزه و هدفمو از دست نمیدم و دست از سر هدفم که 
> همون پزشکی هستو برنمیدارم.
> بنظر من رسیدن به اهداف مهمه نه زمان رسیدنش.شما امسال دکتر میشین،یه نفر دو سال دیگه.چه فرقی میکنه خب؟؟؟
> 
> 
> مادرم سال 86 یه عمل خیلی سخت قلب داشت که ازون روز نیت کردم تا پزشک نشدم،نمیرم.


ببینید فرمایش شما متین اما اخه دیگه چقد؟؟ من شمارو نمیدونم ولی تودم از کلاس اول خرخون بودمو برا درس حرس میخوردم. جز سوم و پیش که حماقت کردمو درگیر حاشیه شدم!! ولی تا وقتی یادم باشه نن از زندگیم جز درس هیچ خاطره ای ندارم. دیگه واقعا چقد تازه من دخترم پس کی میخوام به زندگیم برسم تا کی کنج اتاق باشمو روزای قشنگ عمرمو بشینم جوش تستو درصدو بزنمو چی میشه چی نمیشه!!

----------


## DR.MAM

> ببینید فرمایش شما متین اما اخه دیگه چقد؟؟ من شمارو نمیدونم ولی تودم از کلاس اول خرخون بودمو برا درس حرس میخوردم. جز سوم و پیش که حماقت کردمو درگیر حاشیه شدم!! ولی تا وقتی یادم باشه نن از زندگیم جز درس هیچ خاطره ای ندارم. دیگه واقعا چقد تازه من دخترم پس کی میخوام به زندگیم برسم تا کی کنج اتاق باشمو روزای قشنگ عمرمو بشینم جوش تستو درصدو بزنمو چی میشه چی نمیشه!!


آره من مشکلای سال سومو چهارمتونو که میگین میدونم.
حالا گذشته ها گذشته و نباید دیگه بهش فکر کرد
حال و آینده رو باید چسبید.


هدف یه چیزیه که آدم باید برای رسیدن بهش،حتی جونشم بده،
امپراطوریا هیشوخت سریع به دست نمیان.


من ر
دوستان زیادی تو این انجمن دارم که 5 6 ساله پشت کنکورن و 
فقط دارن به عشق پزشکی نیخونن تا بتونن بالاخره قبول بشن.
همچنانم انرژی اینقدر دارن که میگن ما حاضریم برای بدست اوردنش همه کار بکنیم.
تازه اینا پسر هستن و و ضعیتشون خیلی بدتر از دختراست،باید زنو بچه نون بدن.ازدواج بکنن و ........

----------


## DR.MAM

حتما برید سرگذشت آدمای موفقی مثله ادیسون،انیشتین.بیل گیتس.استیو جابز و ..... رو بخوتید.

یه نمونه رو فقط خدمتتون میگم که ادیسون 999 بار امتحان کرد تا اینکه آزمایش هزارمش فلز تنگستن اومد و لامپه روشن شد

----------


## DR.MAM

میگن همیشه برای بدست اوردن هدفت تلاش کن.چون تلاش کردن سخته اما حسر خوردن سخت تر

----------


## sahar7

> آره من مشکلای سال سومو چهارمتونو که میگین میدونم.
> حالا گذشته ها گذشته و نباید دیگه بهش فکر کرد
> حال و آینده رو باید چسبید.
> 
> 
> هدف یه چیزیه که آدم باید برای رسیدن بهش،حتی جونشم بده،
> امپراطوریا هیشوخت سریع به دست نمیان.
> 
> 
> ...


درسته ولی ادم روحو روانش تخریب میشه فعلا که کنکور امسال بگذره تا ببینم خدا چی بخواد.توکل به خودش. فقط منی که درس خونم هرچی برم میتونم توش موفق شم به شرطی که علاقه داشته باشم بهش بعد کنکور میخوام برم همه پیراهارو از نزدیک ببینم اگه دیدم میتونم علاقه ایجاد کنم تو درونم نمیشینم و عمرمو هدر نمیدم ادم فقط یه بار بیسسالش میشه یه بار 18 سالش میشه واین سنین جزو شیرین ترین دورانن اما من مدام کنج خونهم! باور کنید ازبس بیرون نرفتم بیرون که میرم نور چشامو اذیت میکنه دوماهیه عینک مطالعه استفاده میکنم!

----------


## sajad564

> ببین این مشکل شما اسمش نا امیدی از رحمت الهیه که بعد از شرک به خدا،بزرگترین گناهیه که یه آدم میتونه بکنه.
> بنده خودم کنکور اولم 94 بود.که نشد.95 هم شاید نشه.اما
> هیشوخت روحیه و انگیزه و هدفمو از دست نمیدم و دست از سر هدفم که 
> همون پزشکی هستو برنمیدارم.
> بنظر من رسیدن به اهداف مهمه نه زمان رسیدنش.شما امسال دکتر میشین،یه نفر دو سال دیگه.چه فرقی میکنه خب؟؟؟
> 
> 
> مادرم سال 86 یه عمل خیلی سخت قلب داشت که ازون روز نیت کردم تا پزشک نشدم،نمیرم.


داداش ببخشیدا ینی چی نیت کردم تا وقتی پزشک نشم نمیرم؟؟ :Yahoo (4): قصد خود کشی داشتی گذاشتیش واسه بعد پزشکی؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> درسته ولی ادم روحو روانش تخریب میشه فعلا که کنکور امسال بگذره تا ببینم خدا چی بخواد.توکل به خودش. فقط منی که درس خونم هرچی برم میتونم توش موفق شم به شرطی که علاقه داشته باشم بهش بعد کنکور میخوام برم همه پیراهارو از نزدیک ببینم اگه دیدم میتونم علاقه ایجاد کنم تو درونم نمیشینم و عمرمو هدر نمیدم ادم فقط یه بار بیسسالش میشه یه بار 18 سالش میشه واین سنین جزو شیرین ترین دورانن اما من مدام کنج خونهم! باور کنید ازبس بیرون نرفتم بیرون که میرم نور چشامو اذیت میکنه دوماهیه عینک مطالعه استفاده میکنم!


  نه والا خب همه چیز به اندازش. یه کنکوری باید روزی 1 ساعتشو بره تفریح و دور دور.اینجوری که نمیشه همشتو خونه باشی.    انتخاب بین شیرن و شیرین تره.شما یه لحظه تصور کنین که به هدفتون رسیدین.ببینی تمام این خاطرات تموم میشه میره

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش ببخشیدا ینی چی نیت کردم تا وقتی پزشک نشم نمیرم؟؟قصد خود کشی داشتی گذاشتیش واسه بعد پزشکی؟؟


  بابا حاج سجاد منظورم چیز دیگست

----------


## sajad564

> آره من مشکلای سال سومو چهارمتونو که میگین میدونم.
> حالا گذشته ها گذشته و نباید دیگه بهش فکر کرد
> حال و آینده رو باید چسبید.
> 
> 
> هدف یه چیزیه که آدم باید برای رسیدن بهش،حتی جونشم بده،
> امپراطوریا هیشوخت سریع به دست نمیان.
> 
> 
> ...


اینا که انقد واسه خوندن انگیزه داشتن بعد تو این پنج شیش سال داشتن چیکار میکردن؟؟ :Yahoo (4): والا روزی یه ساعت میخوندن الان هاروارد قبول شده بودن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> اینا که انقد واسه خوندن انگیزه داشتن بعد تو این پنج شیش سال داشتن چیکار میکردن؟؟والا روزی یه ساعت میخوندن الان هاروارد قبول شده بودن


  ظاهرا نشده دیگه خب

----------


## sajad564

> ظاهرا نشده دیگه خب


اره خب یه مشکلاتی پیش میاد همیشه ولی پنج شیش ساااااااااال.فک کنم هر سال رو یه درس تمرکز میکردن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Milad98

> مدام تو ذهنم میگم من رتبه م فلان میشه من پرستار میشم


*همچین میگید تهش پرستار میشم
که انگار پرستارشدن براتون مساوی هیچی نشدنه*

----------


## DR.MAM

> اره خب یه مشکلاتی پیش میاد همیشه ولی پنج شیش ساااااااااال.فک کنم هر سال رو یه درس تمرکز میکردن


  حاج سجاد گیر دادی شبی هااا

----------


## sahar7

> *همچین میگید تهش پرستار میشم
> که انگار پرستارشدن براتون مساوی هیچی نشدنه*


من امسال کنکور سوممه برا من اره مساوی هیچی نشدنه!!

----------


## sajad564

> *همچین میگید تهش پرستار میشم
> که انگار پرستارشدن براتون مساوی هیچی نشدنه*


خو وقتی یه هدف داشته باشی هرچی به جز اون هدفت ینی نرسیدن به هدف و در نهایت یعنی شکستتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## DR.MAM

> *همچین میگید تهش پرستار میشم که انگار پرستارشدن براتون مساوی هیچی نشدنه*


  حاج میلاد برای کسی که پزشکی هدفشه،رفتن به پرستاری براش خیلی سخته

----------


## DR.MAM

> خو وقتی یه هدف داشته باشی هرچی به جز اون هدفت ینی نرسیدن به هدف و در نهایت یعنی شکستتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


  عجب ای حاج سجاد ما شبی یه حرف پر مغزی زد

----------


## DR.MAM

حاج سجاد 8mit8 تو مگه خواب نداری این موقه شب داری پستا مارو لایک میکنی ناقلا؟!؟!

----------


## Milad98

> من امسال کنکور سوممه برا من اره مساوی هیچی نشدنه!!


*اُه اُه سال سوم
فقط میتونم بگم خدا کمکتون کنه
این شبا شبای مهمیه به خدا توکل کن*

----------


## sajad564

> حاج سجاد 8mit8 تو مگه خواب نداری این موقه شب داری پستا مارو لایک میکنی ناقلا؟!؟!


خواب؟؟خو همه خواب دارن فقط واس ما وقتش نرسیده :Yahoo (4): وقتش کی؟؟شیش صبح :Yahoo (4): حالا حالاها بیدارم باید برم دوسه قسمت بعدی گیم اف ترونزو نگاه کنم رسیده به جاهای حساسش :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sahar7

> حاج سجاد 8mit8 تو مگه خواب نداری این موقه شب داری پستا مارو لایک میکنی ناقلا؟!؟!


من سال بعد بمونم احتمال زیاد پزشکیرو میارم (میگم احتمال زیاد بخاطر این نمیگم قطعا که خیلی وقتا پیش بینی نمیشه کرد) ولی دیگه خسته م میخوام برم دنبال زندگیم !! هرچند جواب اومدو دیدم کنار نمیام مجبورم بشینم!!!ولی خب باید ادم یه درصدم احتمال بده که سال بعدم نشه!! اونوقت فقط عمرتو تلف کردی

----------


## Milad98

> حاج میلاد برای کسی که پزشکی هدفشه،رفتن به پرستاری براش خیلی سخته


*خوب گفتی براش سخته نه اینکه نشدنیه
با احترام به نظر شما و دوستان این طرز فکرو قبول ندارم که
یا فقط فلان رشته یا هیچی*

----------


## DR.MAM

> من امسال کنکور سوممه برا من اره مساوی هیچی نشدنه!!


  والا تو گیلان یه دختره بود که چهار سال پشت کنکور بود و 94 پزشکی رشت قبول شد.   من دارم به شما میگم زمان رسیدن به اهداف مهم نیست.فقط اون رسیدنه مهمه.

----------


## DR.MAM

> *خوب گفتی براش سخته نه اینکه نشدنیه با احترام به نظر شما و دوستان این طرز فکرو قبول ندارم که یا فقط فلان رشته یا هیچی*


  حاج میلاد شما تاج سری عزیزم

----------


## TeacherBahrami

سلام. من پست ها رو نخوندم و به همین دلیل پیشاپیش از اینکه ممکنه جواب سوال من رو داده باشید و مسئله تکراری باشه عذرخواهی میکنم. 
اما آیا به متخصص هم مراجعه کردید ؟ منظورم یک روان شناس خبره اس که بتونه روی باورها و ذهن شما کار کنه. شاید خیلی سریغ جواب نده اما مسلماً اگر یک شخص واقعاً کار بلد رو پیدا کنید و خودتون پشتکار داشته باشید یک عمر راحت خواهید بود

----------


## DR.MAM

> من سال بعد بمونم احتمال زیاد پزشکیرو میارم (میگم احتمال زیاد بخاطر این نمیگم قطعا که خیلی وقتا پیش بینی نمیشه کرد) ولی دیگه خسته م میخوام برم دنبال زندگیم !! هرچند جواب اومدو دیدم کنار نمیام مجبورم بشینم!!!ولی خب باید ادم یه درصدم احتمال بده که سال بعدم نشه!! اونوقت فقط عمرتو تلف کردی


  تلاش برای رسیدن به هدف اسمش تلف کردن عمر نیست بلکه ذخیره یه عمره.  به احترام حرفم یه دقیقه سکوت و تفکر

----------


## MeysamHK9476

خیلیا یه مشکلاتی پیدا میکنن که از درس و زندگی عقبشون میندازه(مثل من) ولی بعضیا خوب بلدن که تو هر شرایطی خودشون رو بسازن !

حالا دخترا که زیاد نگرانی ندارن ! ولی پسرا سربازی ...
درسته خانواده به ادم فشار میاره که چرا نمی تونی اینطوری و فلان باشی ولی زمان برای دخترا همه اینا رو جبران میکنه !

----------


## Milad98

> من سال بعد بمونم احتمال زیاد پزشکیرو میارم (میگم احتمال زیاد بخاطر این نمیگم قطعا که خیلی وقتا پیش بینی نمیشه کرد) ولی دیگه خسته م میخوام برم دنبال زندگیم !! هرچند جواب اومدو دیدم کنار نمیام مجبورم بشینم!!!ولی خب باید ادم یه درصدم احتمال بده که سال بعدم نشه!! اونوقت فقط عمرتو تلف کردی


*اصلا این فکر به سال بعد اشتباهه باور کن
همین فکر باعث میشه سردبشی بگی هنوز وقت هست امسالم نشد یه سال دیگه میخونم
باید تمام تلاشو کرد بعد اگه نتیجه دلخواه نیومد موند پشت کنکور اونم بیشتر از یه سالشو قبول ندارم(نظرشخصیمه شاید درست نباشه)
خدامیدونه سال بعد چه اتفاقاتی قراراه بیفته شما روش زیاد حساب نکن
این روزای مونده رو سفت بچسب*

----------


## sajad564

> والا تو گیلان یه دختره بود که چهار سال پشت کنکور بود و 94 پزشکی رشت قبول شد.   من دارم به شما میگم زمان رسیدن به اهداف مهم نیست.فقط اون رسیدنه مهمه.


این حرفتو قبول دارم خیلی مشکلات میتونه تو سال کنکور باشه که مانع موفقیت بشه من خودم امسال همه درسارو خونده بودما خوبم خونده بودم تو خرداد یه مشکلی واسم پیش اومد یه مشکل هیلییییییییییییی بد.به این نتیجه رسیدم که باید باز بمونم.به قول یکی از دوستامون ایشالا سال دیگه اصن سال دیگه نشد سال بعد ترش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

یا بسازو دونه دونه مرگ برگاتو ببین///یا بسوزو جنگلی رو شعله ور کن با خودته.  اینو همه مطمئنن شنیدن.اما تفکر دربارش اصلا تاحالا نکردن

----------


## DR.MAM

> این حرفتو قبول دارم خیلی مشکلات میتونه تو سال کنکور باشه که مانع موفقیت بشه من خودم امسال همه درسارو خونده بودما خوبم خونده بودم تو خرداد یه مشکلی واسم پیش اومد یه مشکل هیلییییییییییییی بد.به این نتیجه رسیدم که باید باز بمونم.به قول یکی از دوستامون ایشالا سال دیگه اصن سال دیگه نشد سال بعد ترش


سربازیتو چیکار کردی؟

----------


## sajad564

> سربازیتو چیکار کردی؟


معافم :Yahoo (111):

----------


## DR.MAM

> معافم


معافی چی گرفتی؟

من چشم

----------


## sajad564

> معافی چی گرفتی؟
> 
> من چشم


من پدرم فوت کرده به عنوان پسر ارشد معافم.نمیدونم شایدم واسه یه چیز دیگه باشه فقط میدونم معافم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> من پدرم فوت کرده به عنوان پسر ارشد معافم.نمیدونم شایدم واسه یه چیز دیگه باشه فقط میدونم معافم


خدا پدرتون رحمت کنه.
ایشالا خودتو خونوادت همیشه سلامت باشین

----------


## DR.MAM

> من پدرم فوت کرده به عنوان پسر ارشد معافم.نمیدونم شایدم واسه یه چیز دیگه باشه فقط میدونم معافم


من بخاطر چشمام معاف شدم.
کارتمم هفته پیش پست اودش دم خونمون

----------


## sajad564

> خدا پدرتون رحمت کنه.
> ایشالا خودتو خونوادت همیشه سلامت باشین


ممنون.همجنین داداش

----------


## Milad98

> درسته ولی ادم روحو روانش تخریب میشه فعلا که کنکور امسال بگذره تا ببینم خدا چی بخواد.توکل به خودش. فقط منی که درس خونم هرچی برم میتونم توش موفق شم به شرطی که علاقه داشته باشم بهش بعد کنکور میخوام برم همه پیراهارو از نزدیک ببینم اگه دیدم میتونم علاقه ایجاد کنم تو درونم نمیشینم و عمرمو هدر نمیدم ادم فقط یه بار بیسسالش میشه یه بار 18 سالش میشه واین سنین جزو شیرین ترین دورانن اما من مدام کنج خونهم! باور کنید ازبس بیرون نرفتم بیرون که میرم نور چشامو اذیت میکنه دوماهیه عینک مطالعه استفاده میکنم!


*سال کنکور هم جزئی از زندگیه
سال کنکور هم باید تفریح داشت ورزش کرد تلویزیون دید نت گشت
اما به اندازه یا بهتره بگم با برنامه ریزی
دوستایی داشته باشین که بتونین راحت باهاشون حرف بزنیدودردودل کنید بعضی موقع ها ادم نیاز داره خودشو خالی کنه
من خودم بعضی موقع ها که حالم گرفته میشه میرم بیرون یا تنها یا با بعضی از دوستام نیم ساعت پیاده روی, تنفس هوای ازاد بعدش حالم از این رو به اون رو میشه 
تهش تو دلم میگم ارزششو داشت نیم ساعت پیاده روی!*

----------


## sajad564

> من بخاطر چشمام معاف شدم.
> کارتمم هفته پیش پست اودش دم خونمون


من هنوز اقدام نکردم دیر میشه؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> من هنوز اقدام نکردم دیر میشه؟؟؟


برای گرفتن معافیت کفالت حتی اگه یک روز هم غیبت داشته باشه،دیگه بهت نمیدن و باید قیدشو بزنی.
همین فردا صب برو اقدام کن همین فردا صب

----------


## sajad564

> برای گرفتن معافیت کفالت حتی اگه یک روز هم غیبت داشته باشه،دیگه بهت نمیدن و باید قیدشو بزنی.
> همین فردا صب برو اقدام کن همین فردا صب


دقیقا از کجا باید بفهمم که کی نوبتم میشه؟؟ینی چجوری بفهمم اخرین فرصتم کی هستش؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> دقیقا از کجا باید بفهمم که کی نوبتم میشه؟؟ینی چجوری بفهمم اخرین فرصتم کی هستش؟؟


ببین دارم بهت میگم همین فردا صب برو تو پلیس +10.
اونجا همه چیزو بهت میگن


سجاد دارم باز تاکید میکنم همین فردا صب

----------


## sajad564

> ببین دارم بهت میگم همین فردا صب برو تو پلیس +10.
> اونجا همه چیزو بهت میگن
> 
> 
> سجاد دارم باز تاکید میکنم همین فردا صب


چی باید با خودم ببرم؟؟فوتو کپی شانسنامه...

----------


## DR.MAM

> چی باید با خودم ببرم؟؟فوتو کپی شانسنامه...


کنکور اولت کی بود؟

----------


## sajad564

> کنکور اولت کی بود؟


پار سال

----------


## DR.MAM

> پار سال


خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدی یا شهریور؟

----------


## sajad564

> خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدی یا شهریور؟


خرداد

----------


## DR.MAM

> خرداد


ببین فردا صب برو تو یکی از نمایندگی های پلیس +10همه چیو اونا بهت میگن و کامل راهنماییت میکنن عزیزم.

چون تو پدرت فوت شده و پسر ارشد هستی،راحت میتونی کفالت بگیری.

----------


## sajad564

> ببین فردا صب برو تو یکی از نمایندگی های پلیس +10همه چیو اونا بهت میگن و کامل راهنماییت میکنن عزیزم.
> 
> چون تو پدرت فوت شده و پسر ارشد هستی،راحت میتونی کفالت بگیری.


واااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااای یه جوری گفتی خرداد قبول شدی یا شهریور دیگه کم مونده بود سکنه هرو بزنم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## DR.MAM

> واااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااای یه جوری گفتی خرداد قبول شدی یا شهریور دیگه کم مونده بود سکنه هرو بزنم


تو برو تو دفتر پلیس +10 و بهشون بگو که پدرم فوت شده و پسر ارشد هستم و میخوام کفالت بگیرم.
اونا راهنماییت میکنن.


در ضمن اینم بپرس که غیبت داری یا نه

----------


## DR.MAM

سحر خانم بخدا شرمندم که تاپیک شما درباره چی بود و آخراش درباره چی حرف زده شد.روم سیاه

----------


## sajad564

> تو برو تو دفتر پلیس +10 و بهشون بگو که پدرم فوت شده و پسر ارشد هستم و میخوام کفالت بگیرم.
> اونا راهنماییت میکنن.
> 
> 
> در ضمن اینم بپرس که غیبت داری یا نه


ببخشید هی سوال میپسرم غیبت داشتن یا نداشتنم به تاریخ تولدم ارتباطی نداره؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> ببخشید هی سوال میپسرم غیبت داشتن یا نداشتنم به تاریخ تولدم ارتباطی نداره؟؟


نه بابا من وظیفمه که چیزیو میدونم بهت اطلاع رسانی کنم.


نه حالا تو برو اونجا بهت میگن.

وقتی هم که اومدی،نتیجشو حتما تو پ.خ برام بفرست

----------


## sajad564

> نه بابا من وظیفمه که چیزیو میدونم بهت اطلاع رسانی کنم.
> 
> 
> نه حالا تو برو اونجا بهت میگن.
> 
> وقتی هم که اومدی،نتیجشو حتما تو پ.خ برام بفرست


چشم حتما .ممنون بابت راهنماییت

----------


## DR.MAM

> چشم حتما .ممنون بات راهنماییت


زنده باشی پهلوون

----------


## sajad564

> زنده باشی پهلوون


همچنین فعلا شب بخیر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

> سلام. من پست ها رو نخوندم و به همین دلیل پیشاپیش از اینکه ممکنه جواب سوال من رو داده باشید و مسئله تکراری باشه عذرخواهی میکنم. 
> اما آیا به متخصص هم مراجعه کردید ؟ منظورم یک روان شناس خبره اس که بتونه روی باورها و ذهن شما کار کنه. شاید خیلی سریغ جواب نده اما مسلماً اگر یک شخص واقعاً کار بلد رو پیدا کنید و خودتون پشتکار داشته باشید یک عمر راحت خواهید بود



کاری که منم باید انجام میدادم و دیر انجام دادم. 
واقعا حضور بعضی از این روانشناسا توی زندگی مسیر رو به کل عوض میکنه

----------


## Lara27

چقدر اسپم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

سحر خانم شما برای رسیدن به شیرینتون،باید فرهاد باشین.


خدافظ.
ایشالا شبتون به شیرینیه رسیدن به اهدافتون باشه.
شب خوش

----------


## Milad98

> سحر خانم شما برای رسیدن به شیرینتون،باید فرهاد باشین.
> 
> 
> خدافظ.
> ایشالا شبتون به شیرینیه رسیدن به اهدافتون باشه.
> شب خوش


*شب؟
حاجی صب شده دیگه!*

----------


## Navid70

منم همینم دیگه بیخیال رتبه و هدف شدم فقط میخونم تموم بشه واقعا دیگه هیچ انرژی ندارم

----------


## Amin-jh

> سحر خانم شما برای رسیدن به شیرینتون،باید فرهاد باشین.
> 
> 
> خدافظ.
> ایشالا شبتون به شیرینیه رسیدن به اهدافتون باشه.
> شب خوش


حاجی فرهاد به شیرینش نرسید!
صرفا جهت اطلاع :Yahoo (23):

----------


## DR.MAM

> حاجی فرهاد به شیرینش نرسید! صرفا جهت اطلاع


 بعضیاتون خداوکیلی خیلی اسپم میدین وسط حرفام هاااا حواستون باشه ریپورتتون نکنم

----------


## Amin-jh

> بعضیاتون خداوکیلی خیلی اسپم میدین وسط حرفام هاااا حواستون باشه ریپورتتون نکنم


بِوَخشید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## peony

ببخشیدا شما دچار وسواس فکری شدی
ب نظرم تا روز کنکور کلا اینترنتو قطع کن 
فقط بشین بخون 
فکراتم بنویس نزار چیزیرتو ذهنت بمونه 
قانون جذب الان نمیتونه برات کاری کنه
یعنی اینقدار هم الکی نیس
باید اول پاکسازی کنی بعد بکار ببری
تو این اوصاع ب نظرم بهتره بخونی تا ب بعد کنکور فکر کنی

----------

